# Daily Dose



## sawhorseray (Nov 21, 2020)

Miss Beatrice, the church organist, was in her eighties and had never been married. She was admired for sweetness and kindness to all. One afternoon the pastor came to call on her and she showed him into her quaint sitting room. She invited him to have a seat while she prepared tea. As he sat facing her old pump organ, the young minister noticed a cut-glass bowl sitting on top of it. The bowl was filled with water. In the water floated, of all things, a condom! When she returned with tea and scones, they began to chat.

The pastor tried to stifle his curiosity about the bowl of water and its strange floater, but soon it got the better of him and he could no longer resist. "Miss Beatrice", he said, "I wonder if you would tell me about this?" pointing to the bowl. "Oh, yes" she replied, "isn't it wonderful? I was walking through the park a few months ago and I found this little package on the ground. The directions said to place it on the organ, keep it wet and that it would prevent the spread of disease. Do you know I haven't had the flu all winter!" The pastor fainted


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 21, 2020)

I liked the last one!
Thanks for posting!!’n


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## robrpb (Nov 21, 2020)

Good ones Ray.


----------



## robrpb (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 21, 2020)

Ray those were great!  Especially the Situational Awareness.  Rob, all good too, and I love those Cookies!  Very timely.  LOL.  Thanks for keeping us smiling.


----------



## Hank R (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 21, 2020)

Good ones guys.
Ray, I like the Nesquicks.
Rob, the "ship has sailed" is great.
Hank, that is sooooo true.
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 22, 2020)

ALL Great but, the Cat and Dog ones really hit Home! One of our Cats learned to open the Kitchen Cabinet and would sleep in a Cast Iron Pan! We finally realized, it was Cool in the Summer and Warm in the Winter, courtesy of a Floor Vent below the cabinet door...JJ


----------



## Hank R (Nov 22, 2020)

Thinking some day the wife needs one..... like last week


----------



## Hank R (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 25, 2020)

Couple of good ones Hank.
Gary


----------



## Hank R (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Cabo (Dec 2, 2020)

Everyone needs a cordless hammer!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 2, 2020)

How have we lived all this time without that Garden hose extension cord?


----------

